# oh where, oh where, has my little body gone, oh where



## hibiscusmile (Feb 5, 2010)

oh where can it be?

Found this guy this morning, and he was having breakfast, whats wrong with this picture?


----------



## Opivy (Feb 5, 2010)

half of a mantis?


----------



## revmdn (Feb 5, 2010)

What the?!


----------



## sbugir (Feb 5, 2010)

OMG...What's really weird is, is that a spinal column...? Or guts lol? I though we were dealing w/ inverts here... :S


----------



## kookamonga (Feb 5, 2010)

the only thing i can think of is a zombie when i see this pic. zombie mantisssss


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 6, 2010)

Hungry, hungry thorax! :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 6, 2010)

The housefly is having the mangled leftovers of a mantid. Turnaround is fair play in the carnivorous/scavenger world.


----------



## elf run1 (Feb 6, 2010)

a house fly

well...what killed the mantis..surely not the fly?


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 6, 2010)

I still think it's the mantis eating the fly...

Looks like a male ghost with the fly in his grasp...with a ghost ooth 'tail' to add confusion.

My guess is that he was eaten by his mate, but just lopped off mid-thorax and took a fly afterwards?


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 6, 2010)

My guess is that he was half eaten by either a mate or sibling, and then the fly is having dinner from the leftovers. Or maybe you guys are right and the upper half of the Ghost mantis hasn't realized he is not "complete" and is still carrying on with his fly dinner. Strange. Or maybe they are eating each other at the same time...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 6, 2010)

kamakiri said:


> I still think it's the mantis eating the fly...Looks like a male ghost with the fly in his grasp...with a ghost ooth 'tail' to add confusion.
> 
> My guess is that he was eaten by his mate, but just lopped off mid-thorax and took a fly afterwards?


You the winner! haha, hungry thorax lol. :lol: 

ps thats part of his leg hanging not ooth !

Freaked me out seeing it, fly was still alive too!


----------



## Rick (Feb 6, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> You the winner! haha, hungry thorax lol. :lol: ps thats part of his leg hanging not ooth !
> 
> Freaked me out seeing it, fly was still alive too!


Maybe because it is early but I don't get it.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 6, 2010)

What don't you get Rick, now I am confused too?


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 6, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


>


Shocking :blink: Did he manage to mate before losing the bottom part of his body?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 6, 2010)

I dont know Yen, when I went in that morning, that was all that was left of him.... I wonder where the eaten fly will go...?


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 6, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> I dont know Yen, when I went in that morning, that was all that was left of him.... I wonder where the eaten fly will go...?


He is getting his 'revenge' on the poor fly!


----------



## Rick (Feb 7, 2010)

So this mantis is missing half his body and he caught and is eating a fly? This is really strange. Is the fly coming out the other end?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 7, 2010)

No , he looked empty!


----------



## Rick (Feb 7, 2010)

Really weird. Did he eat the whole thing?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 7, 2010)

haha, wish I could tell you, but I couldn't watch! He must of not known he was only half there, never seen anything like it in all my born days! I took the two pics, cause the fly kept fluttering and wanted to see if it looked dif in the pics!


----------



## Kruszakus (Feb 8, 2010)

Was your TV set struck by lightning while "The Reanimator" was on or something? :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 8, 2010)

haha, now that u mention it! one tv did get blown up last year, but not this week! funny thing, when checking them this morning, another male on a female, caught and was eating a fly, very odd behavior for the ghosts, usually the girls are eating, this time the boys are.


----------



## ismart (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats insane!  :blink: Poor guy does not know how screwed he really is! :lol: And that fly is royally screwed along with him! :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 8, 2010)

Rebecca, I know it's appropriate (and funny!), but I'm now wishing you had titled this post differently. I've had that song stuck in my head for 2 days now! :angry:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 8, 2010)

I know, ear worms, I cannot stop either! ok, new post, for ear worms.!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 8, 2010)

If you think he is screwed, I then after a while fed them both to a gian asian! she was probably goin, whats this? wheres the rest of my vittles? lol


----------



## ABbuggin (Feb 9, 2010)

Strange!


----------



## Nightberry (Feb 9, 2010)

:blink: Thats...thats really creepy. Espectally since I have just watched a zombie movie... XD

Did the fly come out the other end? o.o


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 9, 2010)

no, I should of waited and watched... but I didnt'


----------

